# about to pull the trigger on the Finnex 24/7 SE



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

But one piece of info that I haven't tracked down is what the full sequence of light is on the 24/7 mode. Also, I've seen conflicting reports that the total blackout period is either 3 or 5 hours.

Does anyone have a definitive answer? 

Danke!


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

aubie98 said:


> But one piece of info that I haven't tracked down is what the full sequence of light is on the 24/7 mode. Also, I've seen conflicting reports that the total blackout period is either 3 or 5 hours.
> 
> Does anyone have a definitive answer?
> 
> Danke!


Just putting this to jog some memories but I don't own one. I think they made a change to the SE model from the previous to include a longer total full darkness. Again I cannot confirm this.

Dan


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

Dman911 said:


> Just putting this to jog some memories but I don't own one. I think they made a change to the SE model from the previous to include a longer total full darkness. Again I cannot confirm this.
> 
> Dan


See that's the weird thing. I've seen multiple people on multiple sites/video reviews say they upped it to 5 hours (from 3). But the finnex site says 3 hours total blackout. And the extensive review of the previous 24/7 light and PAR readings seemed to indicate 0 PAR from ~11:45 PM to ~5 AM, which I (perhaps mistakenly) interpret to be total darkness.

My heads spinning over here. But, I'm just interested in the light for my low/med light low-tech plant, so maybe it doesn't really matter for my purposes. I just like concept of setting the 24/7 mode and forgetting it. 

I will say the spattering of reports on the IR sensor going back concern me (but these reports seem to be all on the older model). Also, apparently the light isn't fully sealed. But I'll be running it over a glass top.

So many options! So many doubts! LOL.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

aubie98 said:


> See that's the weird thing. I've seen multiple people on multiple sites/video reviews say they upped it to 5 hours (from 3). But the finnex site says 3 hours total blackout. And the extensive review of the previous 24/7 light and PAR readings seemed to indicate 0 PAR from ~11:45 PM to ~5 AM, which I (perhaps mistakenly) interpret to be total darkness.
> 
> My heads spinning over here. But, I'm just interested in the light for my low/med light low-tech plant, so maybe it doesn't really matter for my purposes. I just like concept of setting the 24/7 mode and forgetting it.
> 
> ...



I would send an email tomorrow or call to confirm. That way you are 100% sure. I honestly feel its a typo on their part but its best to confirm.

Dan


----------



## mkiker85 (May 7, 2017)

I have the 24/7 on my 35 gal. 

Finnex Planted+ 24/7 SE Fully Automated Remote Aquarium LED Fixture, 30" https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N97T58B/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apap_Wc21LFzRRvodt

Link to the one I have. It goes dark from 1am to 3am. I have mine running 12 hours late meaning mine is dark 1pm to 3pm. Real life time noon, is midnight on my light. 
I do this because by the time I'm home from work (1220 am) my tank would be almost dark. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

I bought a Fluval Plant 2.0 30" for $121.50 shipped yesterday. That is way better than Finnex in all ways. And crazy 3 years warranty instead of 6 months.

If you haven't pulled the trigger rethink. If you have planted tank at the end you end up running it on a timer on MAX mode to kill the BBA.


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

Watercrayfish said:


> I bought a Fluval Plant 2.0 30" for $121.50 shipped yesterday. That is way better than Finnex in all ways. And crazy 3 years warranty instead of 6 months.
> 
> If you haven't pulled the trigger rethink. If you have planted tank at the end you end up running it on a timer on MAX mode to kill the BBA.


I considered multiple lights and the fluval 2.0 was one of them. But, I like the idea of the 24/7 feature and it would be going on a 10 gallon tank, so the smallest fluval is a bit too big.


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

Almost any LED can have a controller added to give it a 24/7 like profile. Check out the TC420 if you are interested. More customizable, and probably would allow you a less expensive setup overall.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

Bunsen Honeydew said:


> Almost any LED can have a controller added to give it a 24/7 like profile. Check out the TC420 if you are interested. More customizable, and probably would allow you a less expensive setup overall.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Wow, that's very interesting. May look into that for a larger tank if I ever get around to convincing my wife to letting me have one. 

I agree that the 24/7 mode of the planted+ isn't as customizable as some people would like, but since I'm just going to slap this on a 10 gallon, low-tech, lowish light tank, I think it'll probably meet my admittedly low bar of performance!


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

Dman911 said:


> I would send an email tomorrow or call to confirm. That way you are 100% sure. I honestly feel its a typo on their part but its best to confirm.
> 
> Dan


Just got an answer back from Finnex. Total blackout period is from 1 am to 5 am. So, it looks like they split the difference and everybody was wrong! They said they would be updating their website to reflect the correct information.

I also asked if they could provide a detailed profile of the 24/7 feature, as in what color LEDs are on and at what percentage maximum capacity, throughout the 24 hour period. Will update the thread if they provide that data.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

That is something I hope they add in the future release to be able to customize the 24/7 feature.


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> That is something I hope they add in the future release to be able to customize the 24/7 feature.


yeah, being able to customize it would be great, but im just interested in knowing what their profile is, even if it's hardwired in.


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> That is something I hope they add in the future release to be able to customize the 24/7 feature.


Had a feeling they'd say this, but Finnex just confirmed that their LED intensity percentage for the 24/7 feature is confidential.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

aubie98 said:


> Had a feeling they'd say this, but Finnex just confirmed that their LED intensity percentage for the 24/7 feature is confidential.


To keep the knock offs brands from being able to replicate most likely. Too bad as that would of been great information.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Send it to @jeffkrol and let him reverse engineer it .

Dan


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> To keep the knock offs brands from being able to replicate most likely. Too bad as that would of been great information.


Totally understand their reasoning, but it is a shame they can't share it.


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> To keep the knock offs brands from being able to replicate most likely. Too bad as that would of been great information.


It's not something that would be terribly difficult to reverse engineer, if so inclined. This is one of those times when trade secrets work better at protecting the profile than a patent would.


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

well, the trigger has officially been pulled. Now, as Tom Petty said, the waiting is the hardest part...


----------



## DTJB821 (Jan 31, 2017)

Im gonna piggy back on this thread as not to start another. I just got my 24/7 SE on my tank yesterday. 65 tall(24" tall). I have it paired with a standard planted +. With both of them working together, what range of lighting would you call this? Medium?


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

24/7 feature is trash... IMO such a stupid idea. there is no 'one size fits all' lighting solution which is basically what finnex is implying with the 24/7


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

klibs said:


> 24/7 feature is trash... IMO such a stupid idea. there is no 'one size fits all' lighting solution which is basically what finnex is implying with the 24/7


well, that's certainly a strong take on the matter. maybe it works for some people, maybe it doesn't.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

klibs said:


> 24/7 feature is trash... IMO such a stupid idea. there is no 'one size fits all' lighting solution which is basically what finnex is implying with the 24/7




I agree to the point no one size fits all. If they made the 24/7 mode programmable then that would be great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

It goes completely dark from 1 to 5 am. I've had it since January. 2 36" models. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I really like the 24/7 mode. The reds in my fish really pop during dusk setting


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

so, the light came today and I got it set up. My tank is on top of a pretty low cabinet, and so the LEDs reflect very strongly off the glass top; hadn't considered that. May have to find another option for what to put the tank on. 

Other than that, I like it. Kinda sits high up off the top of the tank. Have it on 24/7 mode and excited to see it gradually dim throughout the afternoon and evening.

Edit: ended up taking off the swivel legs and resting the guides on the lip of the tank. I think this will be OK, seems sturdy enough.


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

stupid question time, how do you use the bracket that's included for the IR sensor?


----------



## All4Fish (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi, I need a replacement for my ecoexotic E series LED and was considering this one as well. But I cannot find out if I can control the amount of time the light is on, reduce the light level at certain times, and heard it is noisy. Anyone know?


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

All4Fish said:


> Hi, I need a replacement for my ecoexotic E series LED and was considering this one as well. But I cannot find out if I can control the amount of time the light is on, reduce the light level at certain times, and heard it is noisy. Anyone know?


Mine doesn't make any noise at all. You can put the light on a timer and have it turn on and off when you want, but that would only be on and off at a particular intensity. If you want a custom time-course for the lights, you can program it yourself with extra hardware (see post 8). I believe that the satellite pro allows you to set the sunrise/sunset and particular light spectrum you want (but it's ~ 2x the cost of the planted+).


----------



## All4Fish (Jun 23, 2014)

There is a difference between the 24/7 and the 24/7 SE (dark 1-5) and true 660 nm. Trying to determine other differences.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

All4Fish said:


> There is a difference between the 24/7 and the 24/7 SE (dark 1-5) and true 660 nm. Trying to determine other differences.


Upon power off/power on the 24/7 starts over at 6am in 24/7 mode if it was turned off in 24/7 mode. Heard the SE does not but stays in a mode and does not change. I have the regular 24/7 and can confirm the power off/on resets it in 24/7 mode at 6am and goes from there.


----------

